# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Freightliner Inspiration, semi-trailer truck, Daimler Trucks North America LLC, Portland, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Daimler Truck North America LLC

Website - freightliner.com

youtube.com/Freightlinertrucks

facebook.com/freightliner

twitter.com/freightliner

instagram.com/freightlinertrucks

Freightliner Inspiration on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Inspiration Truck - The Next Freightliner Milestone 

Published on May 5, 2015




> Since the beginning, we've been asking what's next. By developing innovative solutions for the future, our customer-inspired technology has resulted in a product line steeped in innovation. Now we introduce Inspiration Truck, the next historic milestone set by Freightliner.

----------


## Airicist

Freightliner Inspiration Truck - Our Customer Partnership 

Published on May 5, 2015




> Our customers have always inspired us to look for ways to make vehicles more efficient and safe. Using radar, cameras and advanced sensors, the autonomous Freightliner Inspiration Truck is the next step forward.

----------


## Airicist

Our Customers are our Inspiration

Published on May 5, 2015




> Inspiration drives technology leadership. Technology leadership drives customer value. Our customers are our inspiration.

----------


## Airicist

Freightliner Inspiration Truck - Platooning Technology 

Published on May 5, 2015




> Equipped with Highway Pilot technology, Freightliner Inspiration Truck has the capability to platoon when multiple Inspiration Trucks are in formation, increasing safety and efficiency.

----------


## Airicist

Car Tech - The first self-driving big-rig hits the road in Nevada 

Published on May 6, 2015




> Freightliner's Inspiration is a level 3 autonomous truck, able to steer and cruise on the highway while the driver tends to other tasks.


Read more: "Self-driving Freightliner Inspiration rolls out on public roads in Nevada"
The first autonomous heavy-duty truck gets its license to drive in Las Vegas.

by Antuan Goodwin
May 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Freightliner Inspiration Truck 

Published on May 6, 2015




> The Freightliner Inspiration Truck is the world's first autonomous truck to be granted a license for road use. The Freightliner Inspiration Truck is based on the series-produced US Freightliner Cascadia truck. It has been equipped with the Highway Pilot technology and modified for use on American highways. The Highway Pilot system is the only one in the world to feature the kind of sensor and camera technology that makes operation of the Freightliner Inspiration Truck possible. Freightliner Trucks presents the most innovative product with the highest degree of automation for the USA.

----------


## Airicist

Freightliner Inspiration Truck - First autonomous driving on public roads 

Published on May 6, 2015




> Almost 80 years after its official opening, the famous Hoover Dam was the setting for the World Premiere of the Freightliner Inspiration Truck. Doing double duty holding back trillion gallons of water and generating electricity for Las Vegas and California, the dam served as the largest projection screen ever in North America – something that has never been done before. This projection – at 1.17 million lumens – earned Freightliner the Guinness World Records title of Highest light output projection and, with the Freightliner Inspiration Truck, Daimler introduced the world’s first autonomous truck licensed to drive on public roads at the historic concrete arch-gravity dam in southeastern Nevada.
> 
> The Freightliner Inspiration Truck is based on the series-produced U.S. Freightliner Cascadia Evolution model, but with the addition of the Highway Pilot technology. The latter comprises a front radar and a stereo camera plus tried-and-tested assistance systems such as the Adaptive Cruise Control+, as seen in the Mercedes-Benz Actros. For licensing on public roads in Nevada, the technology was further developed and the excellent interaction of components extensively tested. As part of the truck?s so-called Marathon Run, the Freightliner Inspiration Truck covered over 10,000 miles (over 16,000 kilometers) on a test circuit in Germany.
> 
> With Daimler Trucks North America and the brands Freightliner, Western Star and Thomas Built Buses, the company is the clear market leader in the U.S. Its success can largely be attributed to the technological advantages of Daimler Trucks, which ensure optimum operating costs, reliability and service offerings for customers. Daimler Trucks focuses both globally and in North America on the strategically vital aspects of efficiency, safety and connectivity.
> For example, the long-distance Freightliner Cascadia Evolution truck is the most fuel efficient truck on the NAFTA market. The Cascadia Evolution can be fitted with the integrated Detroit powertain, including the automated DT12 transmission. When compared with its EPA 2010 Cascadia predecessor, the Cascadia Evolution is up to seven percent more fuel efficient. The Cascadia Evolution is equipped as standard with the Detroit Connect telematics system. Detroit Connect includes an on-board diagnosis system and a fleet monitoring system. The Detroit Connect can determine the cause behind fault messages during the journey. For example, a real time report on the technical status of the engine is transmitted to the Detroit Customer Service Center where the data is analyzed and recommended corrective measures are then emailed to the driver. Detroit Connect can significantly reduce repair costs and increase operating times by up to six percent.

----------


## Airicist

Daimler Trucks Presentation Freightliner at Hoover Dam in Las Vegas Event

Published on May 7, 2015




> The Freightliner Inspiration Truck is the first licensed autonomous commercial truck to operate on an open public highway in the United States. Developed by engineers at DTNA, it promises to unlock autonomous vehicle advancements that reduce accidents, improve fuel consumption, cut highway congestion, and safeguard the environment.

----------


## Airicist

Freightliner Inspiration Truck

Published on May 8, 2015




> Daimler Trucks became the world?s first manufacturer to be granted a road license for an autonomous heavy-duty truck. The first journey in the so-called Freightliner Inspiration Truck, which took place on U.S. highway 15 in Las Vegas, was made by Brian Sandoval, Governor of Nevada, and Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard, Member of the Board of Management of Daimler AG, Head of Daimler Trucks and Buses Division. The truck is equipped with the intelligent Highway Pilot system for autonomous driving. The state of Nevada licensed two Freightliner Inspiration Trucks for regular operation on public roads. Daimler Trucks is the global leading truck manufacturer and, with the Freightliner brand, also the biggest producer in the U.S.

----------


## Airicist

The world’s first self-driving big rig

Published on May 12, 2015




> The Freightliner Inspiration is the world's first road-ready self-driving truck, and Daimler let us take a ride in one outside Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Like with many other self-driving vehicles, the ride isn't too exciting on the surface — that is, until you realize that a 20-ton machine is doing all the driving for you. You wont see these on the road any time soon, but they'll bring a number of benefits when they get there. Self-driving trucks will cut down on emissions and save fuel. Most importantly, they will make the roads a safer place.

----------


## Airicist

Unveiling Freightliner Inspiration truck from Hoover Dam

Published on May 13, 2015




> In a record-breaking world premiere, Freightliner Inspiration Truck was unveiled at the Hoover Dam on May 5, 2015. Relive the historic event and witness the next generation of Freightliner inspiration.

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous trucks reach a new milestone

Oct 3, 2019




> FreightWaves Chief Insight Officer Dean Croke test-drives Covenant Transport Group’s latest addition to its fleet – the amazingly clever automatic Freightliner Cascadia fully equipped with a Detroit engine and drivetrain along with the intelligent ‘Assurance 5.0’ suite of safety systems.

----------

